# Phoneutria boliviensis



## Tarantula (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi!

Here are some macro shots of my _P. boliviensis_ female;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beetleman (Jul 16, 2007)

:clap: wow! she's very impressive nice shots of her


----------



## Johnnyster (Jul 16, 2007)

*Nice*

Nice pics, they just "jump" right out at you.(literally....  he he). Much respect for all you Pho keepers.

:worship:


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## doom (Jul 16, 2007)

This is a species i like the most. Very good pictures!

Best regards,
Klemen


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jul 17, 2007)

Very nice, she looks big.


----------



## Arthur (Jul 17, 2007)

At one with Tunedbeat, she looks really big! 
What's her legspan?


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 18, 2007)

I would guess her legspan is about 10-11cm legspan I guess. But she should get bigger. I hope she is going to molt soon as she is very fat!


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tarantula said:


> I would guess her legspan is about 10-11cm legspan I guess. But she should get bigger. I hope she is going to molt soon as she is very fat!


Hi,

sorry to break in here, but P. boliviensis is not knwon to be able to reach even similar sizes like P. fera or P. reidyi.

In fact your specimen is as large as was "usuall" for most of the imported specimens from Peru.

If you should be really lucky, you´ll have her moult one more time, however, don´t expect too much growth.

Personally, i wouldn´t be surprised if she´s adult.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 18, 2007)

Okey, well the person I bought her from said "They grow much larger" and that was like one molt ago or something. So that wasnt much larger if thats the case!

Dont matter to me if she gets the size of a T. blondi still like her! Although I had another female a while back and she was much more defensive than this one, interesting how temprament can be diffrent from specimen to specimen.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tarantula said:


> Okey, well the person I bought her from said "They grow much larger" and that was like one molt ago or something. So that wasnt much larger if thats the case!


Hi again,

i have myself seen more than 50 different specimens of this species, females and males, not one was bigger than 3cm bodylength and approx. 10 - 12cm legspan.

Through communication with an US - arachnologist who studied some more adult specimen from different countries i found this sizes confirmed, not one was bigger.

Only report i ever heard about an adult P. boliviensis female that was bigger than the mentioned sizes was and is unconfirmed and not even the species ID is definite. Needless to mention that there are no pictures of this specimen available which makes me think about just two options:

- misidentified Phoneutria species that was indeed of the mentioned size, but NO P. boliviensis

- indeed P. boliviensis, but size much exaggerated

Check back with the according papers dealing with such subjects.

Furthermore it´d be interesting to know WHO sold the spider to you, making such statements. There are even less people around who know "something" about Phoneutria in general, let alone anything detailed about selected species, than i had estimated even just four months ago.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------

